# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Moore: Fritts Farm: Target

## flintysooner

Steel erection began Feb 3, 2011:

----------


## John1744

Is this going to be a Super Target do we know or just a Target?

----------


## rcjunkie

> Is this going to be a Super Target do we know or just a Target?


Will have a small selection of food items, but not a Super Target.

----------


## SoonerDave

Anyone know if this one will replace the one at SW 44th and Western?

----------


## ljbab728

> Anyone know if this one will replace the one at SW 44th and Western?


Anything is possible but I don't think that's likely.  The store on Western always seem to be very busy and I can't imagine closing that store for one that far away.

----------


## Spartan

That's at least a 20-minute drive between the two. The new one on the NW Expressway didn't exactly replace the old one at Memorial and Penn..

----------


## Larry OKC

Right, the new one at Memorial/Penn is what replaced the old one at Memorial/Penn

----------


## metro

> That's at least a 20-minute drive between the two. The new one on the NW Expressway didn't exactly replace the old one at Memorial and Penn..


There is two on NW Exp.

----------


## redrunner

> There are two on NW Exp.


Spart was talking about the Target that is actually on NW Expressway.  The other location you're talking about is on N. May just off of NW Expressway.

----------


## flintysooner

Raising wall panels Feb 8, 2011

----------


## Jesseda

very nice, i wonder if there will be restaurants in front of it close to 19th street kinda like chilis and jack in the box is

----------


## flintysooner

There is one small out parcel right at the SW corner of Fritts and 19th, where some of the construction equipment is currently staged.  There's nothing else directly in front of Target.  

West of Target along 19th there can be 3 out parcels: http://ddevelopment.com/projects/fritts

----------


## metro

> Spart was talking about the Target that is actually on NW Expressway.  The other location you're talking about is on N. May just off of NW Expressway.


If your going to be technical they both are "just off" expressway and the actual building on May is closer to NWE than the one on Rockwell.

----------


## Spartan

> There is one small out parcel right at the SW corner of Fritts and 19th, where some of the construction equipment is currently staged.  There's nothing else directly in front of Target.  
> 
> West of Target along 19th there can be 3 out parcels: http://ddevelopment.com/projects/fritts


I have a feeling that with a Target, getting other tenants to take the outparcel spaces shouldn't be a problem.

----------


## 94GTStang

LensCrafters will be filling one of these parcels in front of Target around August/October. The Crossroads mall location will be shutting down.

----------


## Easy180

> Will have a small selection of food items, but not a Super Target.


In the Warren article the city council spokesperson called it a Super Target so don't know what to believe

----------


## Briankh

I drove by over the weekend and it looked like there was only one entrance. Super Targets have two.

----------


## jn1780

> In the Warren article the city council spokesperson called it a Super Target so don't know what to believe


Its a P-Fresh Target. More groceries than a normal Target, but still no where near the size of a Super Target.

----------


## Consci

Target said a couple of years ago that they are going to stop making Super Targets. Besides the council spokesperson might have made a slip of the tungue.

----------

